# Changed EOI to Re-Submit Mode from the Pool



## shooterspalace

Dear Experts/Senior Members,

On 20-08-2011 (yesterday), I changed the EOI status to Re-Submit Mode from the pool. Because, I felt that I should apply PAR first. When PAR result will be received, I will again Re-submit EOI.

Though my Education (B.Sc. in Computer Science from Bangalore University, India) is exempted from NZQA Assessment, I do not want to take any risk now. Few days ago, I heard that some people got NZQF Level 6 instead of 7 for B.Sc. qualification.

So far I know, PAR process will take more or less 20 days. So, if I keep my EOI in Re-submit Mode till PAR result received, will this make any problem?

Please suggest.

Regards

Shooter


----------



## shooterspalace

Is there anyone to reply me ?


----------



## topcat83

shooterspalace said:


> Is there anyone to reply me ?


What do you mean my PAR?


----------



## shooterspalace

topcat83 said:


> What do you mean my PAR?


PAR is Pre-assessment Result. I wish to apply for it to assess my qualification first.


----------



## shooterspalace

shooterspalace said:


> Dear Experts/Senior Members,
> 
> On 20-08-2011 (yesterday), I changed the EOI status to Re-Submit Mode from the pool. Because, I felt that I should apply PAR first. When PAR result will be received, I will again Re-submit EOI.
> 
> Though my Education (B.Sc. in Computer Science from Bangalore University, India) is exempted from NZQA Assessment, I do not want to take any risk now. Few days ago, I heard that some people got NZQF Level 6 instead of 7 for B.Sc. qualification.
> 
> So far I know, PAR process will take more or less 20 days. So, if I keep my EOI in Re-submit Mode till PAR result received, will this make any problem?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shooter



Is there any senior to share real experience/idea about my post?


----------



## topcat83

shooterspalace said:


> Is there any senior to share real experience/idea about my post?


Hi Shooter

I think the answer is no - or someone would have answered you.


----------



## shooterspalace

topcat83 said:


> Hi Shooter
> 
> I think the answer is no - or someone would have answered you.


It seems that I entered into a old farm house with ghostly environment where you are only there. Somehow, I came here and fall in such an environment where nobody is hearing my voice except you. Though I am helpless but, till now I am trying to sustain !


----------



## topcat83

shooterspalace said:


> It seems that I entered into a old farm house with ghostly environment where you are only there. Somehow, I came here and fall in such an environment where nobody is hearing my voice except you. Though I am helpless but, till now I am trying to sustain !


Hi Shooter. I don't think it's that no-one wants to help you - it's just that none of us have had to do what you are doing. Therefore they can't advise you, and stay quiet. 

It really does seem to be that once you have been through this process you can be our expert


----------



## jilkfree1978

Sorry I dont know the answer, but I know this forum is quite dead, and nobody answers questions except topcat, a few times I have asked question and no reply but topcat. So I have given up!!





shooterspalace said:


> It seems that I entered into a old farm house with ghostly environment where you are only there. Somehow, I came here and fall in such an environment where nobody is hearing my voice except you. Though I am helpless but, till now I am trying to sustain !


----------



## topcat83

jilkfree1978 said:


> Sorry I dont know the answer, but I know this forum is quite dead, and nobody answers questions except topcat, a few times I have asked question and no reply but topcat. So I have given up!!


I think that is very unfair. You only have to look at the number of posts that are made to see that this forum is definitely _not_ dead. 

Unfortunately sometimes the questions that are asked cannot be answered by the other people on the forum because they do not have the answers. I think that this is what has happened in your case.


----------



## ricks1088

jilkfree1978 said:


> Sorry I dont know the answer, but I know this forum is quite dead, and nobody answers questions except topcat, a few times I have asked question and no reply but topcat. So I have given up!!


We help wherever we can. Please try to be positive and let's contribute together!


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

jilkfree1978 said:


> Sorry I dont know the answer, but I know this forum is quite dead, and nobody answers questions except topcat, a few times I have asked question and no reply but topcat. So I have given up!!


I disagree with the fact that the forum is dead. I have picked up plenty of advice from people all over the world, either directly or indirectly. You have to read everyones posts and pick out what you need. It may not give you everything you require, but it does give you a start. It's not an instant answer, you have to look for it.


----------



## fanziii

I strongly disagree with Shooterspalace. I have just joined this forum last month, and i have met some of the nicest people i have ever met. All of them being very very helpful.

The thing is, most of the people just dont come to the forum after they are done with their own process. They are too selfish to come back and help others after they are done.

Regarding your query. I dont think that you need PAR as it is in the exempted list. Even if you do, PAR only took 5 days for me to come back with the assessment. 
If you really want to get your qualifications assessed by NZQA. Just submit your EOI for now, and send your documents to NZQA for IQA incase you get an ITA and you just want to be sure.


----------



## topcat83

fanziii said:


> I strongly disagree with Shooterspalace. I have just joined this forum last month, and i have met some of the nicest people i have ever met. All of them being very very helpful.
> 
> The thing is, most of the people just dont come to the forum after they are done with their own process. They are too selfish to come back and help others after they are done.
> 
> Regarding your query. I dont think that you need PAR as it is in the exempted list. Even if you do, PAR only took 5 days for me to come back with the assessment.
> If you really want to get your qualifications assessed by NZQA. Just submit your EOI for now, and send your documents to NZQA for IQA incase you get an ITA and you just want to be sure.


Thanks Fanzii - we do like to help when we can. But each country does have its own types of problems. So it's good to get your input.


----------



## shooterspalace

fanziii said:


> I strongly disagree with Shooterspalace. I have just joined this forum last month, and i have met some of the nicest people i have ever met. All of them being very very helpful.
> 
> The thing is, most of the people just dont come to the forum after they are done with their own process. They are too selfish to come back and help others after they are done.
> 
> Regarding your query. I dont think that you need PAR as it is in the exempted list. Even if you do, PAR only took 5 days for me to come back with the assessment.
> If you really want to get your qualifications assessed by NZQA. Just submit your EOI for now, and send your documents to NZQA for IQA incase you get an ITA and you just want to be sure.


Thanks fanziii for your opinion.

regards
shooter


----------

